# Huffy Radio Bike Wanted



## kodyind (Nov 14, 2012)

I am looking for a huffy radio bike

Jim


----------



## jd56 (Nov 14, 2012)

*me too*

I want one too....but, then there is the divorce that will follow....she has other plans with my (our ) money.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 14, 2012)

kodyind said:


> I am looking for a huffy radio bike
> 
> Jim




I know this wont help you out any, but i remember there  was a green one for sale when i was at the Memorey lane meet. Some guy was selling it. If your lucky he might be on The CABE and might see this if he didnt sell it. Good luck!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think you are talking about Nick's bike (Nickinator) and I don't believe it was for sale at that time. I know he was searching for somethign more high end so maybe things have changed plus he may need money for Mustang parts now! V/r Shawn


----------



## kodyind (Nov 15, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I want one too....but, then there is the divorce that will follow....she has other plans with my (our ) money.




I have a yellow band 2 speed kickback mounted on a s-7 rim


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Nov 15, 2012)

There was a guy at the iron ranch swap outside of portland who had 2. I bought the crusty red one and he left with the other. It was green and had all the bits. I dont remember his name but somebody knows him?
Ps on the look out for the decal kit for the power pack and proper measurements of the box.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2012)

kodyind said:


> I have a yellow band 2 speed kickback mounted on a s-7 rim




Kodyind...can you send me a pic of the rim condition? Please include the $
To my email at. douglas.jd56@gmail.com

Thanks
John

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 15, 2012)

As of right now, my bike is off the selling list but, every time we need parts we say: we could always 
sell the radiobike. I think it will be for sale sometime but not sure when.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> As of right now, my bike is off the selling list but, every time we need parts we say: we could always
> sell the radiobike. I think it will be for sale sometime but not sure when.
> 
> Nick.




Not to try and sabotage any deals here but take it from an old guy there are some things that hold memories and a special place that can never be replaced. Don't be one of the guys that says "dang I wish I never would have sold that _____". I guess that's why I still have a car I bought 30 years ago. No matter how destitute I was I kept that car ('72 El Camino SS454) despite many fairly good offers. Just my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Nov 17, 2012)

Jim has a radio bike, I talked to him, he said please call for info and pricing. I saw it at ML and it was pretty nice

Jim's Vintage Bicycles
Berrien Springs MI
269-408-0430


----------

